# My first goat emergency,



## daisyjack (May 25, 2012)

My first goat emergency, 

Ok I just got a 7 week old  Nubian doeling last weekend.  I wormed her when she got home and have been giving her Dimethox as a preventative.  She was dam raised but I got her to drink out of a bottle. On Wednesday night she started bottle feeding and drinking cows milk and on Friday she started scouring green runny poop.  So I took her off the milk replaced it with Gatorade. Took away all grain and hay, except alfalfa pullets and tree branches.  I treated her all last night with Gatorade, scour chek, nutro drench, baking soda, and probios. Today she is firming  and her butt is dry. My other doeling I got is doing fine and is not on a bottle so I am assuming it is the change in cows milk and food.  So now how do I introduce new food and milk to her with out this happening again.? Any other suggestions would be great thanks.


----------



## redtailgal (May 25, 2012)

Do you have somewhere that you could get some goat milk?

If you can, mix the goat milk and cow milk and wean her onto the cow milk.

If not, then I'd water the cow milk to about half strength, and then gradually get her up to full strength.  (keep giving her that probios)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 25, 2012)

you could try giving her C & D antitoxin four a couple days, or get her some Bovi-sera serum antibodies to help boost her immune system. 

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/bovi-sera-serum-antibodies/camid/LIV/cp/0034941/


----------



## daisyjack (May 25, 2012)

Well she still has scours. How long will it usually take to clear up?  I have C & D antitoxin what is that for and how will it help my problem. I thought i would be one of the lucky goat owners that has know problems. Well 3 day in and i got a goat sick. you live you learn


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 26, 2012)

I would think the scours SHOULD clear up within 24 hrs!


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

Add either ScourHalt or Jello gelatin powder to her bottle to slow down the scours.  I'd withhold milk until diarrhea is gone for 24 hours and give electrolytes via bottle only.  

Continue the probios in double or triple the dosage recommended on the label - those good bacteria can help alleviate scours as well but they have to outnumber any bad bugs in the gut to do it.

You've got a little one stressing - she was pulled from her mama too young, taken to a new home, put onto a feeding system (bottle) that she wasn't used to, her food was changed and she received a bunch of different medications.  Now this isn't your fault, I'm just explaining how a goat system works - all of those things are stress inductions and that was a bunch all at once.  Oh, and no one gets away with not having a problem with their goats of some sort (even if it's only lice - yuck).

Once the scours are gone for 24 hours then you want to start re-introducing the milk...slowly.  Think of it the same way you would for humans with diarrhea - clear liquid diet (electrolytes), then add in some soft foods (add a little milk to the electrolytes), increase solid food as the system feels better (add more milk and bring back the hay / grain).

Best wishes to you and your doeling!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 26, 2012)

Spectam scour halt(guard) has always been helpful for us.  I wouldn't expect her to scour for may than 24 hours, so I would for sure be treating her. It is 3 to 5 cc, twice a day until and given for one more treatment after the scours have stopped. 

NOt sure what scour check is?  Is it for bacterial scours?  

Maybe injectable Penn G would help, twice a day, 1cc injected.  I would for sure do that if she starts to look like she isn't feel well.


----------



## daisyjack (May 26, 2012)

Scour- chek is the same thing as scour halt got it at TSC. http://www.tractorsupply.com/spectam-scour-halt-240-ml-amtech-drug-2209066 She is doing much better today. Poop is solid but not normal yet. She even jumped up on me when I walked in , bad habit I know but I am not going to tell her that right now.  Last night I gave her some revitilyte gelling  and that seems to have really helped. Today is going to be another really hot day so I really hope her scours dont come back like yesterday. This morning I she goat pepto, scour halt, Gatorade, nutro drench,  probios, and two squirts of revitilyte gelling.  If is comes back tonight she will get pen g


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 26, 2012)

Green/grey diarrhea can be salmonella.


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

Go easy on the pepto (I don't use it at all for goats).  You want to slow diarrhea, not entirely stop them up.  You're already doing scour check and revitalyte gelling which will do the job.  The pepto could complicate things and you'd have a whole new issue to deal with.  JMHO


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 28, 2012)

*Update?*


----------



## daisyjack (May 28, 2012)

she is slowly getting better. and moving in the right direction.  her poop  has been going back and forth between mushy, clumpy balls, to normal pellets. I am still treating her with scour haul and the gel stuff and electrolytes. I hope she can get off of it tomorrow and slowly introduce milk tomorrow night .


----------



## daisyjack (May 30, 2012)

Ok need some more advice. My doe turns 8 weeks today. Yesterday I gave her some watered down cows milk and a couple hours later she had mushy poops again.  Its been 5 days with poop problems. I gave her 
 some more scour halt today and have been giving her Gatorade plus gel about three times a day. I hope today she will be better.  Do you think I should just wean her now or will that cause more problems. My other doe is 9 weeks, weaned and strong and health. Should I start her on antibiotic if so what kind and how much. 

Also she is due for her second worming today. The first time she got Valbazen paste. I could not find that at the feed store but I do have ivermectin 1%. Is it ok to switch? 

I think the breeder told me give that orally at 3X the body weight dosage does that sound right?


----------



## sawfish99 (May 30, 2012)

It seems that reading your posts, when you give the doe cow's milk, she gets scours.  So I would stop giving cow's milk.  If you don't have a source for goat milk, then yes, wean her.  Just stop giving bottles and provide free choice access to grain and water.  

I don't see ANY reason to start her on antibiotics.  In this situation, you will be building resistance and reducing hte effectiveness of the antibiotics in the future.

On the wormer, I am firmly against worming based on a calendar schedule.  Read this: http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt to learn more about parasite management.


----------



## daisyjack (May 30, 2012)

Thanks I am getting a just in case fecal done today, i am going to wean her, and i wormed because i just got her and she was taken from her dam and i know that stress well cause worm load.  This will be her 2nd shot of wormer


----------

